# Solved: Printer error "The Handle Is Invalid"



## Dalton7821

I have a hp desktop and deskjet d1455. Windows update 2 weeks ago gave an optional update for hp deskjet printer. For a reason I don't know it failed to install and I opted not to try and reinstall. A couple of days ago, while using notepad, it would not print and gave the error "The Handle Is Invalid". I tried printing the same simple .txt document in wordpad and no error but still didn't print. (It did nothing the printer tray icon didn't open nothing happened) I went back to windows automatic update and got the optional hp update to install but it still give me the same error message. While reading up on it I found out a "handle" is how windows recognizes and differentiates printers but I could not figure out how to reassign a handle to my printer.


----------



## slipe

I&#8217;ve never had Windows update mess with a printer, but I&#8217;ve had a Canon for the past few years. There are a couple of things you can try.

First use File > Print and make sure the HP printer is listed in the &#8220;Name&#8221; box. If it isn&#8217;t, click the triangle to the right of the Name box and select your printer. Make sure there is only one instance of your printer listed.

Start > Control Panel > Printers and Faxes. Click on your printer and make sure it is set as the default printer. (Printer > Set as Default should have a check next to it)

Go to HP.com and get the latest driver for your printer. It would probably be best to uninstall your current one &#8211; usually Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs. Then remove it from the printers list in Printers and Faxes. Then install according to HP&#8217;s instructions. It is often important whether the printer is plugged into the printer and turned on or not plugged in when you install the driver software.


----------



## Dalton7821

I tried to uninstall and reinstall all HP software and drivers associated with my printer. When reinstalling I got the following error. "The printer driver is not compatable with a policy enabled on this computer that blocks NT 4.0 drivers" I tried to open group policy manager by typing in search box gpmc.msc but it just searches and never finds anything.


----------



## slipe

Try the hardware forum.


----------



## Dalton7821

Got it fixed, HP appearently has issues with vista drivers but found the proper one on the website. Following the quick download links directs you to network drivers, had to download the non-network drivers burried on the site. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

